
UK Doctor Calls for Ban on PCs for Children Under 9 - jacquesm
http://www.itproportal.com/portal/news/article/2010/6/14/uk-doctor-calls-ban-pcs-under-9s/
======
frossie
It would be nice to have a high-quality link on this with a primary reference.
There's hardly enough information to determine what his concern is. For
example:

 _"According to Dr Sigman, unrestricted use of computers can cause a conflict
between a child's ability to multi-task and to their ability to maintain
attention."_

Which of the two does PC use supposedly undermine? And what kind of PC use are
we talking about - there's a huge range from mindless internet surfing to
programming.

